# minimum shot



## daily16 (Jul 15, 2002)

i have ga16de, and i know about the strength of this motor.what if i were to use a basic 25-35 hp shot of nitrous during regular acceleration.How will it affect my car. i know the car is supposed to be at fairly high speed and in top gear to engage nitrous but what if the shot is really small (around 25hp worth) and the car is still in the third or fourth gear???


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

I've read this on a thread somewhere, possibly sentra.net but the GA is MAX at 50 i believe. Look it up its around....


Kyle


----------



## daily16 (Jul 15, 2002)

yes i read the specifics on sentra.net but it did not answer my question very well.Which is what if i dont want to use nitrous in the traditional way of kick in the pants power but instead want a moderate increase in torque and hp in a steady way?May be the all powerfull moderators and know it all's would like to add something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes then you could do that then i suppose(25 shot). You would need to call NOS or whoever you want to get your kit from and see if they have that small of a jetting. Just remember nitrous(when engaged) is 25hp throughout the band, not just at one point. 

Kyle


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Instant horsepower + torque that is.

Kyle


----------



## daily16 (Jul 15, 2002)

and regular use of this would not effect the engine in any way?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Not if done properly and you respect it. Your not going to be juicing every light or whatever......

Ive heard plenty of GA/SR peeps juicing for years with no problems....its when you screw with it, bump the shot and just being plain stupid THEN you break shit.

Kyle


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

Basically you don't want to have the system activated unless the throttle is wide open and you are over 3000rpm.
The way to safely do this is to have a RPM window wired in along with your WOT switch.
Enabled at 3000rpm and diabled at 7000rpm.
You don't want to be hitting the revlimiter with the the nitrous on either thats why you set the off at 7000rpm if your limiter is at 7500rpm for eg.

I'm running a WOT switch, 3krpm-7krpm rpm window switch, fuel pressure safety switch and manual push button. Basically the safest the system can be as if one of the switches isn't in the correct state due to rpm too low or throttle not WOT then it doesn't active when button pushed.

Its probably better to be over safe with the install than it is to save for a new motor!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm going to be running the same setup minus the button. WOT, window, FP switch. Wet kit

Kyle


----------

